# Crooked Arrows - June 1, USA national theatrical & Canada



## Brian Ralston (May 29, 2012)

Hey friends and colleagues,

Many of you are facebook friends and probably know about this film already...but for those who are not...I just wanted to share with VI-Control a film I scored that will be released theatrically in the USA nationwide this Friday June 1st...and in Canada as well. A European theatrical release of the film is planned later in June coordinated with the European lacrosse championships in the Netherlands. The film is called Crooked Arrows and is the first mainstream Hollywood film about the sport of lacrosse. It has been released in limited select cities in the US since May 18th and has done very well for an indie film. 

Crooked Arrows stars Brandon Routh (Superman Returns), Gil Birmingham (Twilight Series), Chelsea Ricketts and Crystal Allen and is directed by Steve Rash (Buddy Holly Story, Can't Buy Me Love). The film is an inspirational underdog sports films ala Hoosiers, The Mighty Ducks, Remember The Titans. 







A trailer for the film is at Apple's Trailer site here: 
http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/independent/crookedarrows/

We recorded the score with the Hollywood Studio Symphony orchestra back in March. Here is a little 2 min snippet from our session (with me conducting) and the orchestra playing the main theme. All the top players were on the session. As a trumpet player myself...it was surreal and amazing to have Malcolm McNab and Rick Baptist play on the score for me. 












And if anyone wants to check out a bit more of the score...I have some more cues up on my Soundcloud account here: 
http://soundcloud.com/brianralston/sets/crooked-arrows-original-score-promo/

We are planning a soundtrack release soon...working on that this coming week actually. 

I hope you all will get a chance to check it out this coming weekend, June 1st, at a theater near you. It is an independent film made outside of the studio system so it will not be in every theater...but most major cities are covered somewhere. It will be on hundreds of screens across the country and that list is growing as audiences continue to respond well to the film. For a list of theaters in the US and Canada where it is playing, see here: http://crookedarrows.com/theater-locations/

See you all at the movies!


----------



## jgarciaserra (May 29, 2012)

Congratulations! Great music and unforgettable experience, I hope.


----------



## Mike Marino (May 29, 2012)

The music sounds great Brian! Congrats!!! 

- Mike


----------



## rgames (May 29, 2012)

Congrats - sounds great!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 29, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 29, 2012)

Thx guys. We are going to talk about how we put this together on the next SCOREcast podcast which Deane Ogden and I are recording tomorrow. The film is an indie made outside of the studio system...and yet on an indie budget was able to do a full AFM contract and record with the best players with the best engineers and at one of the best stages in the world right here in LA. I feel very blessed and fortunate yes...but also...it is possible to do it and not break the music budget's bank. One just has to know how to make the argument and we will get into that on the next podcast. :wink: =o


----------



## Mike Marino (May 29, 2012)

Schweet!


----------



## John Rodd (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats Brian!!! :D


----------

